# Do you allow your goldens on the couch?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

In our family room the furniture is for sharing. The living room furniture is off limits. I really don't even remember it being an issue..... we just told them no a couple timesin the living room and that was that. When we go to either of our son's homes they have a no furniture rule, and they have learned that also. Very adaptable.


----------



## timm23112 (May 2, 2007)

Our couch(es) are off limits for two reasons... It's our area not hers, she has the run of the rest of the house and we have trained her to respect our space when we are sitting there (often with food and drink). The other reason is the couches cost too **** much money to be golden'd.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine are allowed on the furniture whenever they want. Me casa is their casa ...  My 2 little ones have to be lifted up though cause they can't jump anymore.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well sure. I let the kids on the furniture so why not the doggies?


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> In our family room the furniture is for sharing. The living room furniture is off limits. I really don't even remember it being an issue..... we just told them no a couple timesin the living room and that was that. When we go to either of our son's homes they have a no furniture rule, and they have learned that also. Very adaptable.


I had him off the furniture completely until my week moment today. I think I may try to allow it in the den, not in the living room.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, it's supposed to be possible. : )

Mine are allowed on the couch but not the bed. They know the difference and don't even try to get on the bed. We have all leather furniture so no dog hair problem with them on the couches. I love to sit on the couch at night with either a golden on each side or one in my lap and one on my feet!

We don't have any problems with them knowing who is boss just because they can lie on the couch. If they are laying where we usually sit, when we walk in the room, they move. We don't even have to say anything !


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I wasn't going to let Lucy on the couch, but Bart got her started when she was a puppy. Now she has her own spot. I wasn't going to let her in the bed, but Bart started that, now she happily sleeps between the two of us like a kid part of most nights. Last night, when she slept in the floor, Bart commented on how he wouldn't mind if she always slept on the floor because she kicks in her sleep and is a bed hog. I reminded him the he was the one who started most of her bad habits, which is true. I also asked him if we get another puppy this fall/winter, if we'll correct the mistakes we have made with Lucy. Then we both agreed that Lucy will probably just teach the puppy her bad habits.

Nonetheless, I do enjoy my Sunday afternoon naps on the couch with Lucy, and there's just something sweet about cuddling together. The other night, Lucy stole both my pillows, had me almost hanging off the bed, but was kind enough to let me use her as a pillow. We cuddled like that for a while.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz only comes up when invited. I trained it by basically not allowing him on the bed or couch for the first year or so. Now he stays off unless invited.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Mine do the funniest thing. If they have been banned from the bed in the night for puppy dreams or whatever, they wait till DH gets up in the morning and then crowd his space, heads on his pillow. They never really know if he is coming back or not. But if he comes back, he snaps his fingers and they flee like rats from a sinking ship. And then sometimes we do it all over again.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I think that my moment of weakness has created a monster. He loves it up there. I guess my hubby and I will have to discuss this one!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I've banned all kids from the couches these days :wavey:  My dogs are actually much more respectful and less destructive!!!!! ROTFL


Tiffany


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

he wasn't allowed until about 2 months ago. it killed me to keep him off, because i wanted to cuddle and sleep with him. but we decided he had to earn his couch and bed privileges. now he gets to come pretty much anytime we're on the bed or couch. BUT with permission only. he doesn't ever go on it when we're not around and if we haven't said "ok". he usually puts his pretty little head (with shining, begging eyes.) on the edge of bed/couch and that's his way of asking. and when we say "ok", he comes up.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

'Nuff said?

They have to be invited up. The will stand and wait for me to tell them. I pat the couch and said, 'Ok, up-up!' and they get off the couch when I tell them to.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a no couch rule until I've established my authority, but once my dogs are listening to me and behaving, I do let them use the sofa. Here the right is earned...I love when they get there because I do love to cuddle with my dogs.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky was allowed on the couch....til we got a new one. He will sneak up there when we are gone so I usually put a couple of laundry baskets on it. Occassionally I've woken up to find him up there.......


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ummm, no. I never let them on my sofa. Especially not the new sofa. They totally know the rules!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I generally don't agree with having pets on the furniture. When I met my husband his Whippet was totally out of control and a few times I thought about leaving the relationship because of this crazy bad ass dog. He was always on the couch and got it dirty, ruined cushions, chewed the blinds while lounging on the couch, would come in from outside wet or with "remnants" of his body fluids and get them on the couch, etc. 

Shortly after we started dating the dog took a run (Whippets are very fast) across the room right at me while I was sitting on the couch and flung his 35 pound self right at me full speed. It hurt. He used to crawl up behind our heads on the couch and put himself right down in between us. I think he was jealous. There was dog snot all over the wall from him doing this. Anyway, I made it quite clear this all had to end as I could never tolerate living in these circumstances and we have eventually trained him not to be doing those things. His behaviour has improved a lot since he has been given boundaries and no longer is allowed to take over furniture and the bed. My husband is a real sweetie and I explained many times that rules and discipline is not being mean.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor had couch priveleges very early on (had to be lifted onto the couch.) However, he had to earn bed priveleges -- 1st birthday! Whatever you decide, be consistent. Either on or off is fine, but you need to decide and stick with it. Good luck.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

We let ours on the furniture. When we bought it 2 years ago we had them in mind so we got a chair and a half so one could lay comfortably with their daddy and the other two on the couch with me. But most of the time I'm on the floor sitting because they're stretched out on the couch and I have nowhere to sit but the floor


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen is only allowed on the bed when invited and never on the couch. I just gave him a sharp no the first few times, and anytime he jumps up uninvited (only when he's excited). Works for us


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

fostermom said:


> Ummm, no. I never let them on my sofa. Especially not the new sofa. They totally know the rules!


Knowing the rules and following the rules are two totally different things isn't it...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My boys are free range goldens and sleep where they please. The couch is their for the taking. I get the recliner but in cooler weather I have alternating goldens in my lap all evening.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Mine can be on the family room couch if they are dry and not visibly dirty. They aren't allowed on the living room couch because it's cream colored. And no doggies on the bed - I need one grit-free hair-free spot to myself. Though, when they are sweet and sleepy, it's all I can do not to invite them up!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Knowing the rules and following the rules are two totally different things isn't it...


 Ain't it the truth. They have their own leather sofa and recliner so I just knew that my nice, new, red sofa would be golden hair free. That lasted less than a week. And can you really yell at two dogs who are so comfortable?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

skeller said:


> Today was the first day of my summer vacation (I am a teacher). I was lying on the couch reading, Benny was sleeping on the floor after we had a nice walk and chatted with neighbors. All of a sudden, I felt 2 paws creeping up on me. He looked at me with his beautiful eyes, and tentatively climbed up on the couch and cuddled. This was so delicious and relaxing. I wasn't going to allow him on the couch...................
> How could I say no? What do you guys do? Our trainer originally said no to furniture, except when invited. Is it possible to train a dog to only go on the couch when invited? :feedback:


Absolutely, It works in my house.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

fostermom said:


> Ain't it the truth. They have their own leather sofa and recliner so I just knew that my nice, new, red sofa would be golden hair free. That lasted less than a week. And can you really yell at two dogs who are so comfortable?


Yep, I'm with you...no way could I disturb those dogs...they look tooooo adorable.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Mine can be on the family room couch if they are dry and not visibly dirty. They aren't allowed on the living room couch because it's cream colored. And no doggies on the bed - I need one grit-free hair-free spot to myself. Though, when they are sweet and sleepy, it's all I can do not to invite them up!


 I love sweet and sleepy. I have a sweet and sleepy boy resting on my foot as I sit by my kitchen table on my computer.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

The only spots off limits in our house are the Kitchen table and counters. Everything else is less destructed by goldens than kids, or at least that is my experience.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, mine are all allowed anywhere except the kitchen. It gets a little tedious sweeping the floors and furniture so often. I can't say that I love the amount of dust and dirt and hair that seem to collect around here. But it is so nice at the end of the day to curl up on the couch or bed and have a pile of dogs in there with me, that I overlook the other stuff.


----------



## Cyndi91373 (Apr 23, 2008)

Tucker isn't allowed on the furniture or the bed. He also is only allowed in certain rooms. I just started letting him go into my kid's rooms. He is really good at respecting boundaries. He has free range of the house at night and doesn't bother anything. He stays in the living room all night on the floor. He is only 4 months old. He also doesn't bother us while we are eating.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have two on and two off couch, Charlie and Jack where trained not to get on the couch. When we got Rusty I could not break him of his habit. Little Sadie came along and picked up Rusty's habit. Charlie and Jack still won't get on the couch even if I try to make them.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We have a large leather couch with 2 huge ottomans. The dogs get the ottomans. On occasion, Samson will lie on the couch, but usually only when invited. I don't mind them being on the couch. I love snuggling with them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine don't get on the couch or the computer...HA!Gunner top, Selka bottom


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Guess this picture answers the question....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sadie and Meg were not allowed on the couch but they could go on the bed and Daisy was the same then when we got Charlie she took a likeing to the couch so now they can go were they want.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Ironic really we have not allowed Honey to go up stairs, on beds, or on the couch as we were worried it might damage her hips climbing up and down.
For cuddles I sit on the floor and she gets on my lap.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

When I first got Meg this was the dog that was not going to go on the couch, bed on the car seats etc . I failed miserably! 










It's a good idea not to allow them upstairs because the day came when I had to stop Meg for the good of her hips. The first night she barked 84 times before my Dad went downstairs and told her to shut up! She was as good as gold after that. Of course that was when staying with my parents but I live in a bungalow and she slept by my bed. When I lived in a cold flat she slept on it!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

YEP!!!










It's so funny, Bo HAS to be the one closest to the human on the sofa. He sits as tight as he can get!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You Guys are making me feel like Nurse Ratchet! Sam never climbed on any furniture and never tried. Ike did try early on and we dissuaded him by sitting on the floor with him...what I didn't know at the time was that in the Basement, which is DH's office too, he was allowing Ike on the couch....which quickly became dubbed the "Man / Dog Couch." That is the only furniture Ike sits on and he LOVES it. He's also taken to staying in the backseat of the car, doors open of course, when outside. I guess it's his driveway couch!!! Some evenings after a car trip, he'll stay in the car for an hour and look at us like we're crazy when we try to get him out.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always allowed Argos on the couch. We've just always kept a blanket on it that we wash frequently. My bed however was off limits. He's lay at the bottom of the bed with his head resting on it giving me the sad puppy eyes and I broke. Now it's free game. I got up this morning and Argos went to bed, in my bed. Little does he know but his lazy but is getting up at 8 for a walk. My almost 8 yr. old wants to walk Argos. So, I'm going to assist since Argos outweighs him and he's not old enough yet. I' sure when we get back it will be back to my bed again. He's not a morning dog.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

We let our Benny on the couch(now espically because the leather is nice and cool). However, when we are sitting on them he tends to go to the floor for some space.

As for the bed he is allowed for a few minutes before we go to bed, then it is off to the crate. Then when he wakes around 6 ish we let him up to catch a few more hours of sleep. 
P.S. he ussually puts his front paws up and looks at me( like he is asking for permission to get on the bed)


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max is allowed on the sofa in the living room. The funny thing is, that's the only piece of furniture he's ever wanted to get on, and it belonged to my Mom, who wasn't really a dog person.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

As you can tell we're pretty strict about the furniture issue.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she's wherever she wants to be, and i love snuggling with her


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kody was allowed on the couch and the bed until we moved in with hubby ...he couldn't deal with the hair so it was a difficult adjustment for both me and Kody since he was such a snuggler. So I would only continue to allow him on my old futon couch in our spare bedroom that I brought with me from my apartment. I was our special snuggle place and he knew it.

When Jester came along, obviously the no dogs on furniture rule was upheld and he's really good about it. He couldn't even jump up on our bed if he tried...never learned how. But...the funny thing is...the first time he came up to me when I happened to be sitting on my old futon, he jumped right up as if he knew it would be ok and snuggled!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes my dogs are allowed on the famiy room furniture (not living room). Mainly I want a place non dog people can sit without a dog in their lap.  However as youngsters, my dogs first learn that the furniture is a priviledge not a right, so they can not come up until they respect that. I do not believe my goldens are on the couch when I am not home, my lab however sleeps there all day. In the evening when we are watching TV the goldens come up and sit with us. The lab "asks" to get up, we tell her it is ok and she stares at us PATHETICALLY "are you sure?" Oh for crying out loud!!! 

We let the dogs on our bed too, but only when invited. So we do not sleep with dogs every night.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

sharlin said:


> As you can tell we're pretty strict about the furniture issue.


I have a very similar couch (cream leather)-as you can see on my avatar pic. That was Cody's couch. We spoiled him so much that he probably thought we lived in his house 

A leather couch (lighter color) is the best! It's easy to clean and doesn't get covered by their fur. We've owned them for years now but they still look pretty good.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

We haven't allowed Summer on the couch. Not to say she hasn't tried. We found her on the couch looking out the window yesterday at the street, because she could hear the school kids around the corner. But when we sit at night, she lies on the floor next to the couch. I like to knit, so don't want her getting tangled in my wool. 

She has also jumped up onto our dining room chairs. But we said no and she's not tried again.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We used to but had to train her to stay off of couches abd beds after our issues with her dominance and dog aggression. It took a few weeks but she doesn't even try anymore. I must admit it is hard sometimes when she looks pleadingly at me to go up but I must stay strong!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sometimes they're nice enough to let me join them...


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Sometimes they're nice enough to let me join them...


They are so CUTE! They look very nice against the brown leather too. How luxurious


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

When I am in my house Mia never NEVER sits on the couch unless invited. BUT when I leave the house and I step in I see her lying on the couch and when she sees me she immediately jumps off of it hehehe so I don't think I can control such behavior.. They sometimes have to feel cozy


----------



## Rainnskittles (May 16, 2008)

We decided that Abbey would never be allowed on the furniture and she's never tried to go there. Works for us.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Not on the couch










and certainly not on any of the beds



















:artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude :artydude


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Leather (as I've seen others appreciate) is the BEST furniture for dog people. No hair and it is so durable their claws cannot hurt it. We have three leather couches and a leather chair in our living room and the pups take their pick. Except where DH and I always sit. : )


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Yep! 
Here is Bailey and my sister's Boxer, Rudy.








She absolutely LOVES it on the couch. She's very spoiled. She lays in bed with us in the morning, too. We know it's not a good thing, but she's so loving (and SO cuddly in the mornings) that you can't say no!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

GoldenSmile said:


> 'Nuff said?
> 
> They have to be invited up. The will stand and wait for me to tell them. I pat the couch and said, 'Ok, up-up!' and they get off the couch when I tell them to.


Samson and Delilah have the exact same couch in the exact same color!


----------



## LIKNWISKY (Dec 10, 2007)

We never let ours on the couch!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Definitely, but I don't allow Francine in the bed unless I put her there bc I worry about her jumping off and bc she's often dirty. The Whippets can do whatever they want, bc they're a lot cleaner and more laid back than a retriever.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

We were going to not allow him on the couch, but I felt so bad when he was tiny and couldn't make it all the way up, I may have helped him up once or twice and put the idea in his head :uhoh: I've been sleeping on the couch with him since we brought him home, because my room doesn't have a tv and I get to watch it as I fall asleep in the living room  Once I start sleeping back in my room again though, I'm assuming that he'll sleep in MY bed since he's so used to having me there. I'd be offended if he slept in my parents room  What do you think he'll do?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie can sit wherever he wants, unless its occupied by a person.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

The couch. Yes, Buddy lets me on there sometimes. He is such a good boy.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Tilly's only allowed on the couch when invited. She does have the occasional opps and forgets this, but as soon as we say "Off" she hops down and it's no big deal. This rule goes for all the beds in the house also. My daughters occasionally allow her on their beds, but she's never allowed on our bed. It works for us and was pretty easy to train her.


----------

